# English summer camp in spain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
I live in Madrid. I'm looking for a summer camp for my 15yr old Spanish daughter, but I'd like her to be with NATIVE English speakers. We normally go to the UK in the summer, but this year we won't be going. She's almost bilingual. Do you know of any summer residential camps catering for the expats? Can be anywhere in Spain.
Thanks


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello, good evening and welcome  to the forum Pesky Wesky,

I'm sorry I can't help you with your enquiry. I'm sure someone will get back to you soon.

Good luck


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi,
> I live in Madrid. I'm looking for a summer camp for my 15yr old Spanish daughter, but I'd like her to be with NATIVE English speakers. We normally go to the UK in the summer, but this year we won't be going. She's almost bilingual. Do you know of any summer residential camps catering for the expats? Can be anywhere in Spain.
> Thanks



Hi,

You could try Eurocamp, they have 1 in Santander amongst other places

Dave


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi Dave,
Thanks. It looks interesting but I'm looking for a camp where I can send her off for a couple of weeks on her own to forget about Mum and Papá


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There is one I saw advertised near Cádiz. I picked up a leaflet in a bar the other day. I know which bar it was so I'll walk past this evening.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Steve


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> There is one I saw advertised near Cádiz. I picked up a leaflet in a bar the other day. I know which bar it was so I'll walk past this evening.


That's not the TECS one, is it? If it is, think its aimed at Spanish kids rather than expats although they do camps where all the adventure activities are done in English too. Maybe approaching some of the international schools might be worthwhile. I think St Anthonys in Fuengirola do a summer school, but probably not a summer camp. Would be interested to know about anything like this too.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow! That's the one TECS: The English Centre Suppliers - Campamento de verano, Campamento de inglés, viajes de idiomas 

Anybody know anything?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I + Steve,
Thanks for the info, but it is, as Caz.I says, aimed at Spanish kids. It looks quite good but it's more than I wanted to pay taking into account it isn't really what I want either!
I've also looked at nabbs (National Assos. of British Schools in Spain). Some schools have summer activities, but not residential. Also the fact that I'm looking for a 15 yr old is also more difficult as many camps are for the under 14's.
Oh well, back to the drawing board!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Slightly different, but I thought I´d mention. When I was a kid, between 12 to 16, my mum used to send me to the Loire Valley in France for 3 weeks every summer on an exchange trip. I´d stay with a french family and their kids (a different family every year).

I think it was my mothers way of keeping me off the streets!!!!???? It was fun tho and I certainly learnt French very quickly!

Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Slightly different, but I thought I´d mention. When I was a kid, between 12 to 16, my mum used to send me to the Loire Valley in France for 3 weeks every summer on an exchange trip. I´d stay with a french family and their kids (a different family every year).
> 
> I think it was my mothers way of keeping me off the streets!!!!???? It was fun tho and I certainly learnt French very quickly!
> 
> Jo xx


I think that's a great idea, and tried to get an exchange going by getting in touch with my old secondary school, but nothing ever came of it. 
Anybody know anything about doing an exchange??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think that's a great idea, and tried to get an exchange going by getting in touch with my old secondary school, but nothing ever came of it.
> Anybody know anything about doing an exchange??


I think ours was organised by our local council and the schools. The town I grew up in was twinned with a Town in France in the Loire Valley, so there was a link between the two councils and opposite numbers etc.

I hated it when I first went and cried the whole time, but as I got older it was fun and it became almost a home from home. I wouldnt mind going back there to see how much its changed!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

By the way, I never found anything, although I did find a couple of "normal" camps ie for the Spanish, which looked good, and I know of an excellent place in the West Country in England if any one wants to know.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> By the way, I never found anything, although I did find a couple of "normal" camps ie for the Spanish, which looked good, and I know of an excellent place in the West Country in England if any one wants to know.


Hiya .... I sent my daughter when she was 8,9 and then 10 to a Summer Camp in the UK .. (I didnt make her go she begged me to send her!!!) .... I cant remember the name of the company now but it was fantastic! she only went for 2 weeks but it did her confidence and social skills such a lot of good ... she still remembers every detail now and she is now 21 and at Uni....

Sue


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya .... I sent my daughter when she was 8,9 and then 10 to a Summer Camp in the UK .. (I didnt make her go she begged me to send her!!!) .... I cant remember the name of the company now but it was fantastic! she only went for 2 weeks but it did her confidence and social skills such a lot of good ... she still remembers every detail now and she is now 21 and at Uni....
> 
> Sue


Remembered it now! PGL ..... they were well organised and the kids had a ball!!

Welcome to PGL - summer camps, school trips, educational tours, multi activity & study courses, activity holidays, adventure holidays.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> By the way, I never found anything, although I did find a couple of "normal" camps ie for the Spanish, which looked good, and I know of an excellent place in the West Country in England if any one wants to know.


I wasn't here in May - or I could have told you

there are two here in Javea - the kids stay with English families - 2 to 4 kids at a time

they are called Planet English & ChitChat

with them both they usually study English for a few hours in the morning, then swim or play tennis or so on in the afternoon

you could probably still get a place now


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*summer camp*



Suenneil said:


> Remembered it now! PGL ..... they were well organised and the kids had a ball!!
> 
> Welcome to PGL - summer camps, school trips, educational tours, multi activity & study courses, activity holidays, adventure holidays.


I didn't want to put the name because i thought it would be deleted due to the advertising policy, but here goes:
Summer Camp, Outdoor Activity & Holiday Camp, Adventure Summer Camp
Small, well organised, beautiful area for the activities...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I didn't want to put the name because i thought it would be deleted due to the advertising policy, but here goes:
> Summer Camp, Outdoor Activity & Holiday Camp, Adventure Summer Camp
> Small, well organised, beautiful area for the activities...


 I know! I have just panicked and checked with my Mod Superiors and Peers that I havent broken the rules myself! how bad is that! I cant even Police me!!!!! I may delete it in a sec! and then Ill have to delete yours too ! 

Sue x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I wasn't here in May - or I could have told you
> 
> there are two here in Javea - the kids stay with English families - 2 to 4 kids at a time
> 
> ...


This DOES look like what I was looking for. I don't know if it's too late now, we've looked at other possibilities. What a pity you weren't here before!
Anyway, many thanks xabiachica. Got to go out now, but will look into it in more detail later on. I'll let you know what we decide.
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This DOES look like what I was looking for. I don't know if it's too late now, we've looked at other possibilities. What a pity you weren't here before!
> Anyway, many thanks xabiachica. Got to go out now, but will look into it in more detail later on. I'll let you know what we decide.
> Thanks


glad to be of help

I hear on the grapevine that there is a record number of families wanting to 'host' this year - the 'expenses' are pretty good, so I'd be surprised if you couldn't get her into one of them


----------

